# Lincoln Pro Cut 40 help



## Charley Davidson (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a Lincoln Procut 40 plasma cutter without a torch, I have the whip but no torch. Do any of you know how to test it to see if it's ok otherwise before buying a torch?


----------



## joconnor (Nov 14, 2013)

I work on Plasma cutters and Welders for a living and I recommend that you take the machine to a qualified repair shop. The output voltage and current levels on all Plasma cutters are more than able to kill. Don't take chances with this at home.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 14, 2013)

joconnor said:


> I work on Plasma cutters and Welders for a living and I recommend that you take the machine to a qualified repair shop. The output voltage and current levels on all Plasma cutters are more than able to kill. Don't take chances with this at home.



What's the fun in that? Besides I'm gonna have my buddy Benny do it:lmao:

By the way, do you have a used torch for this thing laying around?


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 15, 2013)

Well I found a torch for $300.00 now if I can find out if the machine is any good I'll buy it


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 15, 2013)

300.00 Bucks is about the going price on plasma torches Charley.  It might be worth dropping by the Lincoln dealer and seeing if the have a way to test and insure the power source works first.  I'm like you I would hate to buy a torch and the Power supply is no good and I couldn't return the torch...

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 15, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> 300.00 Bucks is about the going price on plasma torches Charley.  It might be worth dropping by the Lincoln dealer and seeing if the have a way to test and insure the power source works first.  I'm like you I would hate to buy a torch and the Power supply is no good and I couldn't return the torch...
> 
> Bob



That was the plan ... Lincoln wants $500.00 for a torch   I guess If this one works I'll use it for a while on my plasma table, not my first choice but probably the best to get it going. The guy I talked to told me not to waste my money on a machine torch.


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 15, 2013)

I have a machine torch and it is equipped with a rack and pinion to allow me to automate the height control but that is the only real advantage of a machine torch and you need a controller to signal the torch to fire if it doesn't have a trigger built into the torch.   Large possibility for something to go wrong and another system to troubleshoot when it breaks down and doesn't want to run just right too..

Bob


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 15, 2013)

Like the guy told me, you can use the hand torch in both applications hand & machine but you can't with the machine torch. Plus the resal value of that particular plasma cutter would be best with a hand torch.


----------

